# What size adapters for Audi A8 wheels on New Beetle



## Junk_Yard (Jan 13, 2013)

I have searched and searched and cannot find any info, I am picking up a set of real Audi A8 wheels for $450 and need to know what size adapters people are using on there Beetles so I can order a set and get these on ASAP. I know I need 5x100 --> 5x112 but just need to know thicknesses. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Junk_Yard (Jan 13, 2013)

Also they are Audi A8 "Turbine" style wheels.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Knowing the specs on the wheels, especially offset, would be helpful for those who can help you out.


----------



## Junk_Yard (Jan 13, 2013)

Wheels are 19", Tires are 255/40/19, offset is 45mm...


----------



## Junk_Yard (Jan 13, 2013)

I used 20 front 25 rear and I feel 15 front 20 rear would probably look cleaner unless you like the wheels sticking out.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

How wide are they?


----------



## Junk_Yard (Jan 13, 2013)

8.5


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

They'll stick out 10mm more than these assuming you can get 15mm adapters which is pretty much as thin as they can be.


----------



## Junk_Yard (Jan 13, 2013)

SMG8vT said:


> They'll stick out 10mm more than these assuming you can get 15mm adapters which is pretty much as thin as they can be.


 What size wheels and tires are on those BBS's? Also these are real Audi wheels, not the knock offs.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

18x8 ET42 with 15mm adapters from Motorsport-Tech


----------



## Junk_Yard (Jan 13, 2013)

SMG8vT said:


> 18x8 ET42 with 15mm adapters from Motorsport-Tech


What size tires are squeezed on those wheels?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

205/40's


----------



## Junk_Yard (Jan 13, 2013)

The Tires I have on mine are 235/35R19's


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

215/35's would probably be better, you're going to have quite a bit of poke.


----------



## Junk_Yard (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah Kinda too late I already bought tires for her. These are the pictures she sent me but I have not been back to see what it looks like in person or get better pics. Does not look to bad but also it seems like most people with 19's are running 235/35's


----------



## Junk_Yard (Jan 13, 2013)

Here are some better pics of the fitment


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

About what I expected. How thick are the adapters?


----------



## Junk_Yard (Jan 13, 2013)

20mm front 25mm rear. The front does not seem like it is a problem but the back is. I am thinking 20 all the way around would be good or maybe even 15 all the way around.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

15's is what I'd do, or look into a fill and redrill...

It wouldn't be a bad job for a machine shop where a big centercap hides the bolt pattern so it doesn't really have to be pretty, just absolutely centered on the centerbore.


----------



## NICKTHEHICK78 (Jul 7, 2006)

real a8's.


----------



## NICKTHEHICK78 (Jul 7, 2006)

that is with 215 tires, 20 front, 25 rear, bilstine coilovers dropped. rear rubs alittle if you race it hard! 15 in the front will rub on adjuster nut on coilovers, not sure on stock struts, but then again you gotta drop it if you are making car taller or you might tip over! haha with 215 tires you are 99% same tire height as stock so almost zero speedo issues


----------



## NICKTHEHICK78 (Jul 7, 2006)

oh and these stock a8's are super heavy! stock turbo s rims are 23 lbs with toyo proxies 4s, these weigh 29.5 lbs! you will feel the weight racing and stopping! even with big brakes i feel them trying to stop,and killed my 1/4 mile times running these....but they are sexy as hell on a bug


----------



## Junk_Yard (Jan 13, 2013)

Nick can I get better pics? I have Factory A8's as well. I looked around and searched and everything I saw sid 235/35/19's so that is what I went with now everyone is saying I should have gone smaller. I have not had any issues with rubbing in the front but I have issues with the tire hitting the lip of the rear fender so I am hoping if I take 5mm out of the rear it will not hit anymore.


----------

